# Hello from Saint Petersburg,FL! "AMBUSH SKIFF" Pics.



## Chum Dinger (Oct 25, 2017)

Whats up from Madeira beach, Clearwater area! 
I have been eye-ing an Ambush micro skiff for about 2 years, and finally just scooped one up last week!







[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG] 

Anyways, I hope to see ya'll out there on the water!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is all I see!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 17760
> 
> This is all I see!


He got the one with the jack at least


----------



## Chum Dinger (Oct 25, 2017)

Sorry about that haha. I was trying to upload from a MacBook which didn't like the way I tried I guess... I did the "insert url image" which isn't fun.
I have only been twice in it. I'm still working on rigging it out. I have a 2.5 gallon black powder coated fuel cell coming, and I need to make a small switch box for a couple electronics and run all the wiring and transducer.

Here are some fresh pics


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sweet reel! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I always liked those little boats, that is a true microskiff!


----------



## Chum Dinger (Oct 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I always liked those little boats, that is a true microskiff!


Definitely a balancing act when they are this small haha.


----------



## Chum Dinger (Oct 25, 2017)

yobata said:


> Sweet reel! Welcome to the forum


Thanks! So far so good. I have only had it for 3 months. I have been wanting one for about 5 years and finally bit the bullet.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice to see another local!


----------

